# Recovery... almost there but what do I do



## Applejack (May 21, 2019)

I still feel all of it slightly... a little bit off and not fully connected with my body, but I can’t stop obsessing about my symptoms. Dp/dr never leaves my mind, even tho I’m not anxious about it. Do you have any advice about what I should do next to get over that final hump, or is it always going to be in the background? Also, how far along do you think I am?


----------



## Speedy69 (Apr 15, 2019)

Be honest....besides making this pose how often are you on this site scrolling through the posts reading? Or other sites reading about dp/dr? Or anything dealing with this? Also how long have u been battleing it? How long would u say you have been in recovery?


----------



## Applejack (May 21, 2019)

Speedy69 said:


> Be honest....besides making this pose how often are you on this site scrolling through the posts reading? Or other sites reading about dp/dr? Or anything dealing with this? Also how long have u been battleing it? How long would u say you have been in recovery?


I scroll through the recovery section a lot.. and I read about it a lot on other sides as well. It's like an obsession, but I have never had OCD or anything like it. You're gonna think I'm a joke but I've only had it for about a month now and I'm almost fully recovered. I just feel a little off being alive and still very few emotions, I also have very intrusive existential thoughts that won't go away. I just want reassurance that this will be over soon and that all of these symptoms will go away, since it's summer now and I don't want to waste it on this stupid disorder.


----------



## kylekatarn (Apr 15, 2019)

Applejack said:


> ... since it's summer now and I don't want to waste it on this stupid disorder.


Sounds like you're almost recovered to me









...and even if it impacts your summer a little, you should thank the heaven and stars you're not completely crippled like many others here.

But you're certainly allowed to complain about losing a finger even if it's not a whole arm


----------



## Applejack (May 21, 2019)

kylekatarn said:


> Sounds like you're almost recovered to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did your existential thoughts become less intense after recovery?


----------



## Laura21 (May 12, 2019)

Applejack said:


> I scroll through the recovery section a lot.. and I read about it a lot on other sides as well. It's like an obsession, but I have never had OCD or anything like it. You're gonna think I'm a joke but I've only had it for about a month now and I'm almost fully recovered. I just feel a little off being alive and still very few emotions, I also have very intrusive existential thoughts that won't go away. I just want reassurance that this will be over soon and that all of these symptoms will go away, since it's summer now and I don't want to waste it on this stupid disorder.


----------



## Laura21 (May 12, 2019)

I have been suffering from dp/dr since 6 years ago. The most terrible thing about it is that no one understands you. You have to deal with it yourself. I spoke with alot of doctors about it. But no one could help me.Its a disaster.


----------

